
Kubernetes 1.2 and 12-factor apps: Splitting configuration from binaries - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/04/configuration-management-with-containers.html
======
TheIronYuppie
ConfigMaps are one of those features where you didn't know you needed it, and
now that you have it, you don't know how to live without it :)

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

